# prepping new traps?



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

I know this might be late in the year/too early for next year, but im trying to build up slowly for later this year.

I was just wondering if its neccassary to dye your new traps. From what i have read, i can see the importance or waxing, but im not too sure about the dye part.

And since im new at this, i would guess that you dye then wax? Right? Thats what seems logical to me, but like i said im new, so im asking.

Also, what do you guys use to melt your wax, and boil your dye in. My wife was not impressed when i said i was going to use her "good" pots. 

Thanks
James


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

James,

Your on the right track. Boil the traps to get the factory oil off then leave them sit out for a month and let them get a slight rust on them, or throw them in a bucket with water and let them sit until they get rusted some. This will allow the die to adhere to the surface a bit better.

As far as a pot to boil in, I've seen a lot of different ways of doing it. a 55gallon drum works really well. Cut it off about half way up the side, use a deep fat frier burner and go to town. Place a few bricks on the bottom so that the fire isn't in contact with the steel, it'll take the tension out of the springs. Beer Kegs work really well, stainless steel and they have handles.

I typically do a water bath for my was so it doesn't scorch, other wise it will turn black and smell. Just get another barrel and put your wax in that and place it in the pot you did your dyeing in.

You really don't need to dye your traps if you don't want to. All it does is make your traps dark like the ground and takes the shine out of the trap. It also helps a little in the preservation, but if you wax it really isn't necessary. Good dye - Logwood crystals, or speed dip. both work well, but the speed dip requires a petroleum product, either gas or coleman lantern fuel.

Don't use your wifes good pots, if you want to live tell trapping season, pick something up at the scrap yard.

forgot to ask what traps that you will be prepping, if it's a water trap skip the wax. Land traps, if it were me, I'd dye and wax.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

what is the purpase of waxing traps.????


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Waxing protects the trap, speeds it up and covers foreign odors.If you have a understanding wife throw them new traps in the dishwasher and set it on pot scrubber.Cleans them very well.K9 traps really don't need to be dyed.All Dying does is give the trap color for camoflauge.It does little to nothing for protection. You can just boil and wax K9 traps.They don't need the dye if they are burried anyway.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Right on guys you beat me to the punch!


----------

